# The NCAA has Spoken



## LanierSpots (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.ncaa.org/wps/wcm/connect...mber/ncaa+addresses+eligibility+of+cam+newton


Now can we play football


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 1, 2010)

yep, just saw this also 

http://ow.ly/3ii5i

congratulations, gonna be great focusing on FB and beating AU with webCAM.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> http://www.ncaa.org/wps/wcm/connect...mber/ncaa+addresses+eligibility+of+cam+newton
> 
> 
> Now can we play football



what the?!
 The NCAA and Auburn agree that rules were broken and then immediately make him eligible after saying he was ineligible on Monday? 
Somebody who had a good nights sleep please explain what that article means.


----------



## oldenred (Dec 1, 2010)

so he is guilty and still allowed to play..... that's justice! i don't belive for a minute that he didn't know what his father was doing. NCAA found that his father did violate the rules.... unbelievable!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 1, 2010)

what I don't get is that he "violated amaturism rules and therefore status" but is still eligble to play?


Didn't AJ do the same thing and have to sit out games?

I think the NCAA just wanted this over as to not tarnish the SEC or possible NC game, so they just swept it aside.b


Did anyone even know that he was ruled ineligable by the university yesterday?  Seems very covert...NCAA will end up with egg on face before all is over...but for now we'll just play football.  It will all fade away after SC beats AU anyway....


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 1, 2010)

Its a conspiracy and they sweep it under the rug

Now, lets play some ball...


----------



## bonaireboy (Dec 1, 2010)

AJ took money and DEPOSITED it in his personal bank account....thats why he was suspended


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 1, 2010)

Basically, this clears up the whole "Mississippi St" recruiting issues.  It says that Auburn will not lose any wins this season based on what Cams dad did at Miss St.  No money ever changed hands.

Auburn was never notified, by legal sources, that the Miss St stuff happened until this week.  Since they had no prior knowledge (real knowledge) of it, no wins are vacated.  We rule him inelegible, apply for reinstatement.  He can play.  Thats what I got out of it

It does not however clear Auburn "IF" they paid Cam.  I am sure that investigation is not over.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 1, 2010)

oh, I guess money going into your fathers church bank account makes it ok since it is not for profit...that cleared it all up for me, thanks.


----------



## Beehaw (Dec 1, 2010)

War Eagle.  Let the whining begin....


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 1, 2010)

Beehaw said:


> War Eagle.  Let the whining begin....



LOL.  I hear you.  Hang around.  The whining hasnt even gotten good yet.  Some of these guys will need to go change thier panties first.  Then the heavy whining will be in full flow.


----------



## frdstang90 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds to me like dad just paid some of the money to someone in the NCAA.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2010)

Good for the barners. Now let them go play. I'm tired of hearing about it anyway...


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not invested one way or the other, but this just sounds strange - he is declared ineligible after the AL game and one day later he is eligible again, good to go in the SEC championship???


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 1, 2010)

So Cam is ineligible then eligible in a 24 hour period? I've never seen the NCAA work so fast.


----------



## Beehaw (Dec 1, 2010)

If you will change the title of this thread to "Cam Newton delcared ineligble" it will probably crash the server.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 1, 2010)

Beehaw said:


> If you will change the title of this thread to "Cam Newton delcared ineligble" it will probably crash the server.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 1, 2010)

the other shoe won't drop until after bowl season.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

Auburn declared Cam Ineligible,pending an NCAA review on their behalf...The NCAA declared him eligible as they have no evidence he knew about the pay for play at MISS.State... Now the front runner can win his Heisman by a landslide as it should be ( he is by far the best player in the NCAA)


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Dec 1, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> So Cam is ineligible then eligible in a 24 hour period? I've never seen the NCAA work so fast.



I could be wrong..I think the NCAA ruled there was an infraction then it's up to Auburn to rule the player ineligible and ask for reinstatement.  If Auburn had not ruled him ineligible and he played then Auburn could suffer harsher penalties if something comes of it at a later date.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 1, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Did anyone even know that he was ruled ineligable by the university yesterday?  Seems very covert...NCAA will end up with egg on face before all is over...but for now we'll just play football.  It will all fade away after SC beats AU anyway....



By rules they have to rule him ineligable and ask for reinstatement which is what they did. It was just a formality, as for the rest sour grapes & all   but the fact remains he is free to play.
  Now that he was tried & convicted by the press before anything came forward I wonder if this will change the way press handles things....Probably not until Leaches lawsuit is heard


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Dec 1, 2010)

Beehaw said:


> If you will change the title of this thread to "Cam Newton delcared ineligble" it will probably crash the server.



X2


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 1, 2010)

IF the university has no real knowledge of an infraction, they can not be held accountable.  Once they know, by a real source, that an infraction happened, they must rule him ineligible.   They then asked for reinstatement and got it.  Its mere paperwork but it closes the case on the Miss St crap.

Now.  did we pay him or not?  That is still out there..

For now.  12-0 and we continue to play ball.


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 1, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> So Cam is ineligible then eligible in a 24 hour period? I've never seen the NCAA work so fast.



Its called cold, hard cash...and $$$ from the SEC/BCS bowl games.


----------



## Beehaw (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey, look on the bright side: if his daddy goes to jail for this (not likely) then maybe we will have two consecutive Heisman trophy winners visiting their daddies together...


----------



## Beehaw (Dec 1, 2010)

I have been checking ESPN.com all morning for this.  It is still a little footnote on the side of the home page.  For weeks, when the story broke, he was the headline all over the site.  Yahoo sports is giving it as much space as they did when it broke.

I am sure people at the New York Times used to laugh when somebody hinted that they could be left by the wayside by competitors...


----------



## bkl021475 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm about as lost as a poot in a whirlwind on this story


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 1, 2010)

Nate23 said:


> Its called cold, hard cash...and $$$ from the SEC/BCS bowl games.



+1


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 1, 2010)

Nate23 said:


> Its called cold, hard cash...and $$$ from the SEC/BCS bowl games.



The CFB world


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 1, 2010)

Beehaw said:


> I have been checking ESPN.com all morning for this.  It is still a little footnote on the side of the home page.  For weeks, when the story broke, he was the headline all over the site.  Yahoo sports is giving it as much space as they did when it broke.
> 
> I am sure people at the New York Times used to laugh when somebody hinted that they could be left by the wayside by competitors...



The media who was on this story so hard, and made fools of themselves for weeks and weeks, are so butthurt now, they dont know what to do.  It will be like reading a bama board now.  Conspiracy, we paid off the NCAA.  They made a special Auburn rule.  Bla bla bla. 

Thats the problem with people these days.  They just wont stand up and say when they were wrong.  The reporting on this case was unreal.  People like Forde and Schad and that idiot from Fox Sports should have to wash Cams car hid daddy is going to buy him will the 200K for a year. 

They will continue to smear him but it doesnt matter.  The kid is not affected by it.  Plain and simple..  It may be actually making him better of a player.

Why is it so hard for people just to be real and admit when they make a mistake?  Then move on.  We all do it.


----------



## mule69 (Dec 1, 2010)

I think the real problem is that the NCAA has now set precedent for parents and runners to go shop there kids to schools for the highest bidders. All this can be done " as long as the kid does not know".


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 1, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> The media who was on this story so hard, and made fools of themselves for weeks and weeks, are so butthurt now, they dont know what to do.  It will be like reading a bama board now.  Conspiracy, we paid off the NCAA.  They made a special Auburn rule.  Bla bla bla.
> 
> Thats the problem with people these days.  They just wont stand up and say when they were wrong.  The reporting on this case was unreal.  People like Forde and Schad and that idiot from Fox Sports should have to wash Cams car hid daddy is going to buy him will the 200K for a year.
> 
> ...



Wow Wow hold up.  I'm not saying he can't play, cause apparently he can.  But he was ineligible at MSU, that is a fact, and his father did in fact request money, which is also a fact.  A lot of places only reported that and they apparently reported the truth.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 1, 2010)

Let me get this straight....

There has been questions about eligibility of over a dozen guys from UNC since August. Several have been reinstated and several more declared permanently ineligible. As I understand it, there are still at least four that have had no NCAA determination of their status.
I'm not a Butch fan but it's clear as day that Paul Deesaster (leading the investigation) and the NCAA have not done a credible job of resolving this issue and have allowed it to drag on the entire football season with no end in sight. It has been reported that even though Butch kept all of the questionable guys on the bench, they might STILL have to give up any wins this year and face still further sanctions.
But no one knows...and it's......DECEMBER.

Ol' Cam gets his hearing in less than a day and is cleared with no investigation. 
Yeah.... that sounds fair.

I wonder if that reinstatement committee at least all got copies of his autograph for future investment?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 1, 2010)

So, on one level, that sounds pretty bazaar and on another level it sounds pretty reasonable.

It's been my observation that the NCAA practically forces kids to sit out if there is even a remote possibility that there might have been a violation of the most insignificant rule.  Then, they suspend them for an unreasonable amount of time and for the most asinine reason.  In this case, it doesn't appear that the NCAA acted like the inane bullies that they are...that's pretty suspect.  I think you might could call "favoritism" on that.

If Cam had no idea(which I don't know how you prove) and if Auburn had no idea(which it may turn out they knew all too well about Cam and money), then it is perfectly reasonable not to penalize Cam or Auburn.  That makes sense, which is so out of character for the NCAA.  If no other violations are found in this deal, I think the NCAA did the right thing for Cam and Auburn.  I just wish they were always that reasonable.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 1, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> Let me get this straight....
> 
> There has been questions about eligibility of over a dozen guys from UNC since August. Several have been reinstated and several more declared permanently ineligible. As I understand it, there are still at least four that have had no NCAA determination of their status.
> I'm not a Butch fan but it's clear as day that Paul Deesaster (leading the investigation) and the NCAA have not done a credible job of resolving this issue and have allowed it to drag on the entire football season with no end in sight. It has been reported that even though Butch kept all of the questionable guys on the bench, they might STILL have to give up any wins this year and face still further sanctions.
> ...



My understanding is this was reported by MSU in Jan & began gaining steam in June so its been going on awhile. However the point is they did not want another Reggie Bush situation...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 1, 2010)

Go back and read the NCAA statement...it says "AT THIS TIME" there is not evidence to keep Cam from being re-instated.  The fact that he even had to be re-instated means there is some type of evidence that he had to be pulled for one day.  Federal wire taps and the broader investigation will not be compromised for this singular issue.  The NCAA did only what it could do at this point.  Not jeapordize an FBI probe and go with the evidence at hand and try and get a lid on this thing "AT THIS TIME"


Enjoy your last year of football Auburn fans, then when we beat you it's going to suck even more knowing the gamecocks showed you to the door....


----------



## AU Bassman (Dec 1, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Go back and read the NCAA statement...it says "AT THIS TIME" there is not evidence to keep Cam from being re-instated.  The fact that he even had to be re-instated means there is some type of evidence that he had to be pulled for one day.  Federal wire taps and the broader investigation will not be compromised for this singular issue.  The NCAA did only what it could do at this point.  Not jeapordize an FBI probe and go with the evidence at hand and try and get a lid on this thing "AT THIS TIME"
> 
> 
> Enjoy your last year of football Auburn fans, then when we beat you it's going to suck even more knowing the gamecocks showed you to the door....



 Cam's gonna be there Sat............playing. You will know why he is the heisman winner after the game.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 1, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Go back and read the NCAA statement...it says "AT THIS TIME" there is not evidence to keep Cam from being re-instated.  The fact that he even had to be re-instated means there is some type of evidence that he had to be pulled for one day.  Federal wire taps and the broader investigation will not be compromised for this singular issue.  The NCAA did only what it could do at this point.  Not jeapordize an FBI probe and go with the evidence at hand and try and get a lid on this thing "AT THIS TIME"
> 
> 
> Enjoy your last year of football Auburn fans, then when we beat you it's going to suck even more knowing the gamecocks showed you to the door....



Keep on hoping IrLep maybe youre dreams will come trueThis is from the NCAA

The NCAA won't say its case is closed on Newton's recruitment even though it has cleared Newton. Its statement notes reinstatement likely occurs "prior to the close of an investigation."


----------



## Bullpup969 (Dec 1, 2010)

But now, what will the espn guy's talk about?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 1, 2010)

Bullpup969 said:


> But now, what will the espn guy's talk about?



I am sure they will find some rumor to jump all over


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2010)

Bullpup969 said:


> But now, what will the espn guy's talk about?



Trooper Taylor caught on Auburn farm with two recruits and a goat...


----------



## fishinknots (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh yeah~ 

Requested money or not, by whom....... Sure, it's bad if there's money involved.
He is a talented player, and I'd just sit back and enjoy a good show Auburn puts on.

Looking forward to the Saturdays SEC championship game~ WDE!! or War Cam Eagle~


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 1, 2010)

Even if you were told the truth, you wouldn't believe it...



http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...th-of-the-matter-newton-cleared-of-wrongdoing


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 1, 2010)

There is so much misinformation being written (this thread included) it's no wonder many think he should be ineligible.  Here's what happened, a deal was made before the UGA game to get full cooperation between AU, Cecil, and the NCAA.  It was basically a "get full cooperation and nothing negative turns up and Cam can play" deal.  The NCAA wants the runners, the Rogers and the Bells of the world.  LanierSpot posted something earlier that I don't feel was accurate, maybe it is.  He said that "Cecil requested money" and I have not seen that reported as fact anywhere.  Cecil talked about a play for pay, but the talks were initiated by Rogers.  That's why there was no AU or OK involvement.  Cecil talked, but Mullen balked.  Once Mullen found out about the offer, Rogers was out and he handled everything about Cam's recruitment.  They didn't not immediately report it and that is a violation (and makes Cam ineligible at MSU.)  Auburn handled this situation exactly like it was supposed to be handled and that is why Cam is eligible.  As for Cam not missing a game, he did not receive any illegal benefit (like AJ did) so the NCAA deemed it not worthy of a suspension.  All of the "this is about NCAA money" and "favoritism" and stuff like that.........you're right.  The NCAA does not want another black eye and they're dealing with the #1 team in the nation and the Heisman Trophy frontrunner.  That is why the deal was made to get everything cleared so fast.  As for as the "At this time" crowd, I'll give you hint.  Any time the NCAA discovers rules have been broken for anyone, it has the option of declaring them ineligible.  Anyone!  It's over!  Sorry to ruin a great story, but that is just how it is.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> There is so much misinformation being written (this thread included) it's no wonder many think he should be ineligible.  Here's what happened, a deal was made before the UGA game to get full cooperation between AU, Cecil, and the NCAA.  It was basically a "get full cooperation and nothing negative turns up and Cam can play" deal.  The NCAA wants the runners, the Rogers and the Bells of the world.  LanierSpot posted something earlier that I don't feel was accurate, maybe it is.  He said that "Cecil requested money" and I have not seen that reported as fact anywhere.  Cecil talked about a play for pay, but the talks were initiated by Rogers.  That's why there was no AU or OK involvement.  Cecil talked, but Mullen balked.  Once Mullen found out about the offer, Rogers was out and he handled everything about Cam's recruitment.  They didn't not immediately report it and that is a violation (and makes Cam ineligible at MSU.)  Auburn handled this situation exactly like it was supposed to be handled and that is why Cam is eligible.  As for Cam not missing a game, he did not receive any illegal benefit (like AJ did) so the NCAA deemed it not worthy of a suspension.  All of the "this is about NCAA money" and "favoritism" and stuff like that.........you're right.  The NCAA does not want another black eye and they're dealing with the #1 team in the nation and the Heisman Trophy frontrunner.  That is why the deal was made to get everything cleared so fast.  As for as the "At this time" crowd, I'll give you hint.  Any time the NCAA discovers rules have been broken for anyone, it has the option of declaring them ineligible.  Anyone!  It's over!  Sorry to ruin a great story, but that is just how it is.



Gee, tell us more Deepthroat...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 1, 2010)

The hammer will drop late spring early summer after he goes number one in the NFL draft and makes  some real money.


----------



## gin house (Dec 1, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> Cam's gonna be there Sat............playing. You will know why he is the heisman winner after the game.



 cam is a good player, i know why hes the heisman frontrunner,  just look in front of him when hes under center on both sides.   anyways, im sure it will be a hard game but im more scared of self destruction than i am Cam.  if our a game comes i think we WILL win.   if we turn the ball over four times in the fourth quarter( only one actually being forced)  or anything stupiud like that, we dont have a shot.   there might just be a lot of people on here eating crow sat night,  i feel pretty good about the game,  anyways,   first time sec champ, tons of records set this year(usc team),  with wins over uga, fla, tenn and bama.  what more could chickenation want?.....well,.............  irish and samouri, we are the minortity....GO GAMECOCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Dec 2, 2010)

I changed my panties and I whined privately...

So I am now qualified to state the following:

1.  The NCAA has opened up a can of worms going forward with players and their relatives when it comes to paying or trying to pay for play.

2.  AJ should have gotten his dad to sell the jersey and then claim he had no knowledge of it.  He would not have had to sit out the first 4 games.  But let's just move on, I am almost starting to whine.

3.  I am completely sure that Cam knew nothing about what his dad was doing.

4.  Auburn never paid Cam or his dad a dime.  Jean Chizik said so.  He will now answer questions about the SEC Championship game.  

5.  Let's just all put this behind us and play football.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2010)

DDD said:


> . . . .
> 
> 5.  Let's just all put this behind us and play football.



are you saying 'punt'  ?


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Gee, tell us more Deepthroat...



It's OK, I'd be upset too if Arky knocked me out of the a BCS game.  Just don't read my posts, it makes life easier.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 2, 2010)

gin house said:


> there might just be a lot of people on here eating crow sat night,  i feel pretty good about the game,  anyways,   first time sec champ, tons of records set this year(usc team),  with wins over uga, fla, tenn and bama.




If you pay attention, you and the other cocks here are the only ones talking trash and calling for a win this weekend.

Do cocks eat crow?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2010)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> I could be wrong..I think the NCAA ruled there was an infraction then it's up to Auburn to rule the player ineligible and ask for reinstatement.  If Auburn had not ruled him ineligible and he played then Auburn could suffer harsher penalties if something comes of it at a later date.



This is what I understood as well.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 2, 2010)

Lets face it.  It was a loop hole that Auburn used.  The NCAA will close it and there will be no can of worms opened.

Deem it the Cam Newton rule if you like. 

After yesterdays ruling, my avatar is even more applicable.   I think I will keep it for the rest of the week.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 2, 2010)

All In!


----------



## Beehaw (Dec 2, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> After yesterdays ruling, my avatar is even more applicable.   I think I will keep it for the rest of the week.



I hope you will keep it longer than that; it is one of my favorites!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 2, 2010)

Beehaw said:


> I hope you will keep it longer than that; it is one of my favorites!



Chiziks expression says it all.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> It's OK, I'd be upset too if Arky knocked me out of the a BCS game.  Just don't read my posts, it makes life easier.



I'm not upset. I hope Auburn goes on and whips the crap out of Oregon. But your apparent "inside information" and "sources" are laughable at best.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 2, 2010)

The NCAA has a recent history of working quickly when it wants too, See Masoli being reinstated at Ole Miss. Too bad, in hindsight we would have been much better off if he hadn't been cleared.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 2, 2010)

*what about the sec aspect of this?*

So the ncaa validates the infraction but since no money trail there is no "evidence" of the infraction.

Not so simple for the SEC 



SEC bylaw 14.01.3.2


"If at any time before or after matriculation in a member institution a student-athlete or any member of his/her family receives or agrees to receive, directly or indirectly, any aid or assistance beyond or in addition to that permitted by the Bylaws of this Conference (except such aid or assistance as such student-athlete may receive from those persons on whom the student is naturally or legally dependent for support), such student- athlete shall be ineligible for competition in any intercollegiate sport within the Conference for the remainder of his/her college career."  

before or after matriculation
AGREES to receive, regardless of actually receiving aid or assistance
By any member of his family
Student shall be ineligible within the Conference.

Before matriculation...Check.
NCAA rules and Cecil admitted he solicited...Check.
Cecil= biological father of Cameron newton...Check.

So...the NCAA lacks evidence that Cam new about the issue..okay fine...What about the SEC?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

Slive won't do anything. Not with a possible BCS title and all that money on the line...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Slive won't do anything. Not with a possible BCS title and all that money on the line...



yes, I know...I think it is just interesting fodder at this point.  Looking forward to the game....


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 2, 2010)

IMO there is some shady stuff going on here, but I'm done with it. For now


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> IMO there is some shady stuff going on here, but I'm done with it. For now



Shady stuff??? Your boys fixing to rob another QT with the Prius and then beat up some cops later on? 

Hope they don't forget to load the bb gun.


----------



## garnede (Dec 2, 2010)

Just so you guys know basketball players have received money from one program and went to play for another program and been deemed eligible by the NCAA.  So asking for money, but not receiving it from one school certainly does not make you ineligible at another school.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 2, 2010)

There is nothing shady going on at this point in the Scam issue. Basically what I took from the report is that the reinstatement arm of the NCAA was given the facts of the case from Auburn and from that information, which obviously would benefit Auburn, they said he was reistated based on the report. There is another branch of the NCAA that does investigations and the jury is still out there. 
Has anyone ever thought that with the FBI being involved and possible indictments coming for Lowder, McGregor and possibly Dye, that the FBI has stopped any further action by the NCAA as to not jeopardize their case? Barn Football is just a small piece of the puzzle that is being put together by the feds. Enjoy the ride. JMHO


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

fairhope said:


> There is nothing shady going on at this point in the Scam issue. Basically what I took from the report is that the reinstatement arm of the NCAA was given the facts of the case from Auburn and from that information, which obviously would benefit Auburn, they said he was reistated based on the report. There is another branch of the NCAA that does investigations and the jury is still out there.
> Has anyone ever thought that with the FBI being involved and possible indictments coming for Lowder, McGregor and possibly Dye, that the FBI has stopped any further action by the NCAA as to not jeopardize their case? Barn Football is just a small piece of the puzzle that is being put together by the feds. Enjoy the ride. JMHO



I tend to agree. Nowhere has it been stated that the FBI investigation is complete. Those boys are still out there digging and looking for evidence. Hopefully it will end well for Auburn.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

*Intentions behind Newton ruling sound, but loophole now exists*

Really good article about the NCAA's ruling.

"As for Cecil Newton, who claims to be a man of God, we can only hope his God reserves a special punishment for fathers who pimp out their own sons."

Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...newton-ncaa-eligible/index.html#ixzz170KOqNsV


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Slime, i mean Slive, is suppose to be of the highest integrity but says he finds nothing wrong with this whole thing??  U can bet Pat Hadden and Southern Cal will be using this when they meet with the NCAA and yes intent and the actual taking of cash in my mind is the same thing.  I guess its ok to shop your kid's talent around because as of now its o.k....as long as no cash is actually taken and as long as u dont get caught.  Oh well,  come game time this all will be forgotten and i think Spurrier wants this game more than the national championship game.  Heck he is a good old suthern boy and in his mind there is the south and then there is everybody else.  How many schools in the SEC have a good old suthern boy as a head coach?  I bet those that do understand where he is coming from.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 3, 2010)

If someone comes up to you and says "I can get you $180,000 if your son signs here" and you say "Oh really, how?", is that considered shopping your son?  Shopping him would mean more than one college.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> If someone comes up to you and says "I can get you $180,000 if your son signs here" and you say "Oh really, how?", is that considered shopping your son?  Shopping him would mean more than one college.



FACT: Cecil Newton has already admitted to asking for money. 

FACT: He admitted that to the NCAA and the press reported it as well.

QUESTION: Are you really foolish enough to believe that Miss State was the ONLY school that Cecil solicted money from???

If so, then I have some prime beachfront property in Louisiana to sell you.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> FACT: Cecil Newton has already admitted to asking for money.
> 
> FACT: He admitted that to the NCAA and the press reported it as well.
> 
> ...



Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> FACT: Cecil Newton has already admitted to asking for money.
> 
> FACT: He admitted that to the NCAA and the press reported it as well.



I haven't seen any reports saying that the NCAA made a statement that he asked for money??

I haven't seen any reports saying he admitted to it from a named source??  The report I read said an "unnamed source close to the situation" and the reporter who brought this forward said in a radio interview that he did his best to research the credibility of the source but published the report because he thought if it was true or not that it should be out there since Cecil/Cam/Auburn were denying the pay for play scheme at the time (which isn't true in itself)??

Show us a report of Cecil admitting it or that he asked for money from a source not named Rogers....


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

> FACT: Cecil Newton has already admitted to asking for money.
> 
> FACT: He admitted that to the NCAA and the press reported it as well.
> 
> QUESTION: Are you really foolish enough to believe that Miss State was the ONLY school that Cecil solicted money from???





JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> I haven't seen any reports saying that the NCAA made a statement that he asked for money??
> 
> I haven't seen any reports saying he admitted to it from a named source??  The report I read said an "unnamed source close to the situation" and the reporter who brought this forward said in a radio interview that he did his best to research the credibility of the source but published the report because he thought if it was true or not that it should be out there since Cecil/Cam/Auburn were denying the pay for play scheme at the time (which isn't true in itself)??
> 
> Show us a report of Cecil admitting it or that he asked for money from a source not named Rogers....



NCAA addresses Cam Newton's eligibility
http://www.ncaa.org/wps/wcm/connect/public/ncaa/resources/latest+news/2010+news+stories/december/ncaa+addresses+eligibility+of+cam+newton



> The NCAA concluded on Monday that a violation of amateurism rules occurred





> According to facts of the case agreed upon by Auburn University and the NCAA enforcement staff, the student-athlete’s father and an owner of a scouting service worked together to actively market the student-athlete as a part of a pay-for-play scenario in return for Newton’s commitment to attend college and play football.





> In conjunction with the case, Auburn University has limited the access Newton’s father has to the athletics program





> “The conduct of Cam Newton’s father and the involved individual is unacceptable and has no place in the SEC or in intercollegiate athletics,”





> “We recognize that many people are outraged at the notion that a parent or anyone else could 'shop around’ a student-athlete  - Mark Emmert NCAA President



Can you not see the forest for all the trees?


----------



## trentb (Dec 3, 2010)

Yall like my hat?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> NCAA addresses Cam Newton's eligibility
> http://www.ncaa.org/wps/wcm/connect/public/ncaa/resources/latest+news/2010+news+stories/december/ncaa+addresses+eligibility+of+cam+newton
> 
> 
> ...



Still nothing in there says he ASKED for money.  We all agree whatever part he played was wrong but we've yet to see exactly what his actions were.  The FACT is....

-we don't know if he asked for money (from Rogers or MSU or AU or anyone else)
-that he admitted that to NCAA (since we don't know the first statement is true)

So..your "facts" are merely your interpretation of the forrest that you decided to claim as "fact" since thats your position on what happened?

Btw...definition of FACT: verified information about past or present circumstances


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2010)

trentb said:


> Yall like my hat?



Nope. 
Congrats on the awesome deer, though!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> Still nothing in there says he ASKED for money.  We all agree whatever part he played was wrong but we've yet to see exactly what his actions were.  The FACT is....
> 
> -we don't know if he asked for money (from Rogers or MSU or AU or anyone else)
> -that he admitted that to NCAA (since we don't know the first statement is true)



"According to facts of the case agreed upon by Auburn University and the NCAA enforcement staff, the student-athlete’s father and an owner of a scouting service worked together to actively market the student-athlete as a part of a pay-for-play scenario in return for Newton’s commitment to attend college and play football."

Well he certainly wasn't expecting to be paid with tiddlywinks. 

Pay-for-play usually involves money. The NCAA and Auburn agreed Cecil was involved with the situation. 

If you can't see it then you just don't want to see it.


----------



## gin house (Dec 3, 2010)

trentb said:


> Yall like my hat?



 i like the deer.  hey that hat is an awesome idea, i always carry a roll of tp in my truck while huntin,  i might have to get one,  wait...........is it a pay for wipe??????


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2010)

gin house said:


> i like the deer.  hey that hat is an awesome idea, i always carry a roll of tp in my truck while huntin,  i might have to get one,  wait...........is it a pay for wipe??????



ouch, that will leave a mark...


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 3, 2010)

Let's call the MSU people who turned this the informants.  The informants said Cecil newton wanted money for his son to come play at Auburn.  This turned out to be true.  Informants also said that Cam Newton told them- paraphrased 'I wanted to come to MSU, but the money was too much.'  

Now the informants told the truth about Cecil, so we should assume they were telling the truth about Cam right?  So how does Cam saying 'the money was too much'  indicate he knew nothing of the scheme, or even to go further that money actually changed hands from someone at Auburn to Cecil Newton?   It's going to come out that what the informants said was true, I feel, and then Auburn will get hammered by the NCAA.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> FACT: Cecil Newton has already admitted to asking for money.
> 
> FACT: He admitted that to the NCAA and the press reported it as well.
> 
> ...



Are you foolish enough to think he solicited money from Auburn, Tennesse, and Oklahoma and no one has any evidence to prove it?  He admitted he talked about money with Rogers, that is an infraction.  It was a MSU issue.  No one is doubting that.  Face it Les, you want there to be be more to it but it just isn't there.  It's over.  Wright's campaign didn't work.  You know who Jody Wright is don't you?  You know why he is the key figure in this don't you?  I'm sure as heck not going to tell you.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 3, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Are you foolish enough to think he solicited money from Auburn, Tennesse, and Oklahoma and no one has any evidence to prove it?  He admitted he talked about money with Rogers, that is an infraction.  It was a MSU issue.  No one is doubting that.  Face it Les, you want there to be be more to it but it just isn't there.  It's over.  Wright's campaign didn't work.  You know who Jody Wright is don't you?  You know why he is the key figure in this don't you?  I'm sure as heck not going to tell you.



Do you think if any of those schools talked money at all, they would come forward?  They will all keep their mouth shut if they are smart.   Why did the informant say Cam said 'the money was too much' and what reason did they have to make up that part when the other stuff was true?


----------



## gin house (Dec 3, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> If you pay attention, you and the other cocks here are the only ones talking trash and calling for a win this weekend.
> 
> Do cocks eat crow?



  you might want to pay attention lanier, ive seen as much dishin as i am, its all in fun.   if we lose we lose, were not #1 so i dont know how bad that crow will taste, we made it to atl and won the east, good wins this year and 9-3 right now. its been an awesome year win or lose.   na, the cocks dont eat crow but they gonna eat some of that auburn kitty kitty tomorrow.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Dec 4, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> "According to facts of the case agreed upon by Auburn University and the NCAA enforcement staff, the student-athlete’s father and an owner of a scouting service worked together to actively market the student-athlete as a part of a pay-for-play scenario in return for Newton’s commitment to attend college and play football."
> 
> Well he certainly wasn't expecting to be paid with tiddlywinks.
> 
> ...



I'm not doubting that you are outlining a highly possible scenario....what I'm questioning is if at this time it is actually "FACT" or not.  While you may feel this is fact...by definition and in my opinion it is actually just speculation at the moment.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Are you foolish enough to think he solicited money from Auburn, Tennesse, and Oklahoma and no one has any evidence to prove it?  He admitted he talked about money with Rogers, that is an infraction.  It was a MSU issue.  No one is doubting that.  Face it Les, you want there to be be more to it but it just isn't there.  It's over.  Wright's campaign didn't work.  You know who Jody Wright is don't you?  You know why he is the key figure in this don't you?  I'm sure as heck not going to tell you.



No school is going to voluntarily admit to the NCAA that they "might have had" pay-for-play discussions with the Newtons, thereby inviting a closer examination of their recruiting practices and methods. 

And I don't have a problem with Auburn. They are presumed innocent until proven guilty. But I do have a problem with scum like Cecil Newton who would risk his son's future just so he could make a few quick bucks by pimping out his son. 

And yeah, I know who Wright is. But perhaps you should stop being so paranoid by thinking the whole world is out to bring Auburn down. The crazy conspiracy theorist act is getting a bit old.  



lbzdually said:


> Do you think if any of those schools talked money at all, they would come forward?  They will all keep their mouth shut if they are smart.   Why did the informant say Cam said 'the money was too much' and what reason did they have to make up that part when the other stuff was true?



Good points.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 4, 2010)

lbzdually said:


> Do you think if any of those schools talked money at all, they would come forward?  They will all keep their mouth shut if they are smart.   Why did the informant say Cam said 'the money was too much' and what reason did they have to make up that part when the other stuff was true?



The so called informant was Megan Mullen.  Was that said or not?  I don't know and you don't know.  That's the entire problem, we don't know anything and the media doesn't know anything, but they sure as heck can insinuate things that may or may not be true.  

MSU in general is one of the most corrupt schools in the SEC.  Years ago, one of my best friends was personally handed $2000 by a MSU coach for a player and that was for basketball.  Another got 10K.  Dirty deals happen all the time at every school, but if you have no proof, what do you have?  Nothing.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2010)

College Gameday hammered the NCAA decision on Cam. 
I don't think this issue is going to go away any time soon.*

But I'm still "All In" 









* The preceding statement is opinion only and not intended to upset thin-skinned paranoid conspiracy theorist.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> College Gameday hammered the NCAA decision on Cam.
> I don't think this issue is going to go away any time soon.*
> 
> But I'm still "All In"
> ...






.......


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 4, 2010)

Only 1 coach in the nation was 10-1 and a majority of their fan base wanted him to leave.  

I don't know if you are old enough to remember 1983.  I remember it quite well.  A 3rd ranked Auburn team beat Michigan in the Sugar Bowl.  The number one and number two teams lost.  The mythical national championship was awarded to the number 5 ranked team.  That year, Auburn had the consensus for the toughest schedule in the nation.  Do you remember 1993?  Auburn's probation caused the undefeated Tigers from playing for the  mythical national championship.  Remember 2004?  That team beat six teams with 10 wins yet people cited playing the Citadel as having a weak schedule and no chance for a title.  You say consipiracy, I say politics.  Money and politics go hand in hand, and there are many that do not want Auburn to win out.

And I don't drink beer.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Only 1 coach in the nation was 10-1 and a majority of their fan base wanted him to leave.
> 
> I don't know if you are old enough to remember 1983.  I remember it quite well.  A 3rd ranked Auburn team beat Michigan in the Sugar Bowl.  The number one and number two teams lost.  The mythical national championship was awarded to the number 5 ranked team.  That year, Auburn had the consensus for the toughest schedule in the nation.  Do you remember 1993?  Auburn's probation caused the undefeated Tigers from playing for the  mythical national championship.  Remember 2004?  That team beat six teams with 10 wins yet people cited playing the Citadel as having a weak schedule and no chance for a title.  You say consipiracy, I say politics.  Money and politics go hand in hand, and there are many that do not want Auburn to win out.
> 
> And I don't drink beer.









If it wasn't for LanierSpots and few other cool barners on here, I would think that you Auburn fans are the biggest bunch of paranoid crybabies on the planet.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 4, 2010)

As I understand it Cam wanted to play for Miss. St. but his dad told Miss. St. that it would take $$$ for his son to play there. 6 figure cash! Cam didn't know this if we believe what we're told but signed with Auburn even though he really wanted to play for Miss. St.

Hard to explain that one!

I predict this will be the 2nd time this decade Auburn went undefeated without having a national Champioship. They may win it but they won't keep it!


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

BowChilling said:


> As I understand it Cam wanted to play for Miss. St. but his dad told Miss. St. that it would take $$$ for his son to play there. 6 figure cash! Cam didn't know this if we believe what we're told but signed with Auburn even though he really wanted to play for Miss. St.
> 
> Hard to explain that one!
> 
> I predict this will be the 2nd time this decade Auburn went undefeated without having a national Champioship. They may win it but they won't keep it!



  cam could be the tip of the iceburg,   i wonder what they paid for that o line?   if they find out theres wrongdoing here then they shouldnt get to keep it but as long as oregon doesnt get it this year i dont care, well, weve already lost so i kind of hope the pay for play deal goes away, the sec doenst need black eyes.   auburn should kill oregon and bring the trophy back south east.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 4, 2010)

Lattimore was a much bigger recruit than Newton.  Why pay for Cam when no one knew he was going to be any good when Lattimore is the nations #1 RB?


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 4, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Lattimore was a much bigger recruit than Newton.  Why pay for Cam when no one knew he was going to be any good when Lattimore is the nations #1 RB?



Lattimore may not have had his hand out! There are kids that play without pay...


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 4, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> If it wasn't for LanierSpots and few other cool barners on here, I would think that you Auburn fans are the biggest bunch of paranoid crybabies on the planet.



Les, if I appear to be a crybaby, I apologize.  Many on here feel that there were wrongdoings in Cam's recruitment.  They and I don't know what happened but the NCAA feels that Auburn has done nothing wrong.  It boils down to if Auburn were 7-5, none of this would have come out.  Being undefeated and winning the SEC and having the Heisman winner has definitely hurt some feelings.  That I know is a fact.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 4, 2010)

NCAA didn't say they felt AU had done nothing wrong. They had no proof. I bet their gut feeling is the same as most of us including, if the truth were known, a lot of Auburn fans!

Enjoy these wins and hope nothing floats to the surface. That's all as fans you can do!


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 4, 2010)

BowChilling said:


> NCAA didn't say they felt AU had done nothing wrong. They had no proof. I bet their gut feeling is the same as most of us including, if the truth were known, a lot of Auburn fans!
> 
> Enjoy these wins and hope nothing floats to the surface. That's all as fans you can do!



One of the dumbest posts I've ever read.  Who is your favorite team?


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Lattimore was a much bigger recruit than Newton.  Why pay for Cam when no one knew he was going to be any good when Lattimore is the nations #1 RB?



  auburn knew what cam could do because he went and won the juco national title.  if auburn wasnt winning this wouldnt come up but somewhere jeoulousy got the word out, is it true???  ncaa hasnt seen proof,  fbi hasnt commented.........why the fbi?   IMO  cam is the first to be revealed, wouldnt be suprised if this gets blown out of the water and theres multiple pay for play players there.   and before i get blasted, is this the first time this has happened at auburn????  nope.   i feel for lattimore because he turned down auburn for us, he could have a national title but then again if auburn is found guilty then he wouldnt have on and be on probation so long he couldnt win one.  i wish they'd let it go, its gettin old, every chanell.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Dec 4, 2010)

Hahahaaa..this is comical to say the least.  Auburn has yet to be included in any pay for play allegations surrounding Cecilgate and NOW you are speculating that the Auburn team has "multiple pay for play players" ???

You think Auburn would pay an unproven Juco player they didn't even have on their radar when they visited Blinn to scout another talent??  We had our Qb for this year and weren't even actively recruiting a Qb for this class upon that visit...speaking of our Qb...Cam didn't even earn the starting position until late April??  A player that was coming in with the laptop baggage??  $200k ??   I'd say if we were going to pay someone...get us one of those 6'6" receivers that had originally wanted to go to the real USC...I'd throw in a couple bucks for one of them!?!  

What I love about some of these forums...a bunch of ol' pharts think they know something just because they can work the caps lock key when logging in.  

Who knows??  Maybe the NCAA has been waiting on ESPN, "Ginhouse" and "Les Miles" to finish their investigation before they began theirs.  My opinion is that 5 weeks is plenty of time to question the main players and it sounds like at this point the NCAA and SEC feel like Auburn or Cam have done no wrong.  Maybe somewhere down the line Cam and Auburn are guilty of wrongdoings and if so punishment should be swift and harsh...until then I'll let the people responsible for deciding that do their job and let you speculators do what you do...carry on..


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 5, 2010)

FYI - on Auburn's last in house visit to Lattimore, he pulled Malzhan to the side and told him he was committing to Auburn.  Momma made the descision and made him go to USCe.  Did they pay her?  He was a bigger recruit than Cam, so using ya'lls logic, she got paid.

As for my sources, that came from Malzhan.


----------



## justmejeff (Dec 5, 2010)

While I am a UGA fan for life, the truth here is that the NCAA cant "prove" that Cam himself was involved in this. Did Cam know what his dad was doing? more than likely he did. Did his dad break an NCAA rule? Absolutely. My only question here....how is this any different than the Reggie Bush issue a few years ago? I 100% can see Auburns view of this. Their University has done nothing wrong in this deal.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> FYI - on Auburn's last in house visit to Lattimore, he pulled Malzhan to the side and told him he was committing to Auburn.  Momma made the descision and made him go to USCe.  Did they pay her?  He was a bigger recruit than Cam, so using ya'lls logic, she got paid.
> 
> As for my sources, that came from Malzhan.



No it was because Spurrier paid them an in-house visit and he loosened up by dancing with Lattimore's mother in their living room. So she liked Spurrier after that and Marcus and momma decided he should commit to SC.

That was on a little video segment that they showed during the pregame show I believe.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> If you pay attention, you and the other cocks here are the only ones talking trash and calling for a win this weekend.
> 
> Do cocks eat crow?



Wonder how this turned out for the cocky SC fans???


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 5, 2010)

Atleast we should not hear a month of how they should have beaten us..


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Atleast we should not hear a month of how they should have beaten us..



Spots,

Do you like your chicken crispy or original recipe? 

I guess slow-roasted duck is next on the menu for you...


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 5, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> No it was because Spurrier paid them an in-house visit and he loosened up by dancing with Lattimore's mother in their living room. So she liked Spurrier after that and Marcus and momma decided he should commit to SC.
> 
> That was on a little video segment that they showed during the pregame show I believe.



I saw the piece, but it doesn't change the fact he told Auburn he wanted to commit.  Lattimore is a class act and has remorse for not signing with Auburn.  I can say that with certainty the same way ya'll can say Auburn did something wrong and will be stripped of the SEC title.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 5, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Spots,
> 
> Do you like your chicken crispy or original recipe?
> 
> I guess slow-roasted duck is next on the menu for you...



The first time was good slow roasted.  The second helping was good just fried.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> I saw the piece, but it doesn't change the fact he told Auburn he wanted to commit.  Lattimore is a class act and has remorse for not signing with Auburn.  I can say that with certainty the same way ya'll can say Auburn did something wrong and will be stripped of the SEC title.



Theres many players de-commit every year, have you ever changed your mind?   I dont think lattimore regrets his choice.  on one hand hes a little over half an hour from home, hes the every down back(nobody is getting his rush yards)  he wanted to help build the usc program.   why would he want to play in an offense where he would have to share the carries with cam, dyer and mcaleb?   here he has broken all kinds of freshman records.  you think he could pass emmit smith and hershal walkers td records behind cam and company?    last year did you see auburn going to the NC?   i didnt, im sure he didnt.   i kind of feel for marcus about choosing us over auburn because he could be there now BUT  when and if the fbi/ncaa comes back with charges of pay for play and auburn is put on probation and wins striped and the next five years all you can do is play ball for no goals?    I think he made the right choice, time will tell, too much talk for way too long and the fbi coming in?   where theres smoke theres fire.  it'll all shake out.   no remorse, he made the heisman list, not bad for a freshman.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 6, 2010)

gin house said:


> Theres many players de-commit every year, have you ever changed your mind?   I dont think lattimore regrets his choice.  on one hand hes a little over half an hour from home, hes the every down back(nobody is getting his rush yards)  he wanted to help build the usc program.   why would he want to play in an offense where he would have to share the carries with cam, dyer and mcaleb?   here he has broken all kinds of freshman records.  you think he could pass emmit smith and hershal walkers td records behind cam and company?    last year did you see auburn going to the NC?   i didnt, im sure he didnt.   i kind of feel for marcus about choosing us over auburn because he could be there now BUT  when and if the fbi/ncaa comes back with charges of pay for play and auburn is put on probation and wins striped and the next five years all you can do is play ball for no goals?    I think he made the right choice, time will tell, too much talk for way too long and the fbi coming in?   where theres smoke theres fire.  it'll all shake out.   no remorse, he made the heisman list, not bad for a freshman.



Lattimore's mother must have gotten paid because Marcus wanted to go to Auburn.

Using your premise on Cam's situation, do you see how flawed your logic is?  

I actually like Lattimore, he's talented and very mature for his age.  He'll be some kind of back by the time he's a senior.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 6, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> The first time was good slow roasted.  The second helping was good just fried.



I hear roasted duck is very popular in Arizona during the month of January... 

JJ probably doesn't eat duck... it's a Vegan thang.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 6, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Wonder how this turned out for the cocky SC fans???



hope they left their cocky crying towels at the dome... they will need them again at the first of the year.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Dec 6, 2010)

gin house said:


> hes the every down back(nobody is getting his rush yards)  he wanted to help build the usc program.   why would he want to play in an offense where he would have to share the carries with cam, dyer and mcaleb?   here he has broken all kinds of freshman records.  you think he could pass emmit smith and hershal walkers td records behind cam and company?



I like Latti too...especially his ability to catch the ball out of the backfield.  I think he would have thrived in AU just the same as Dyer has, which btw had an impressive season (Latti-250 carries 1200 yds vs Dyer-160 carries 950 yds) and ended up breaking Bo's freshman rushing record  himself.  I'd say Latti went to SC bc he knew he'd get his carries there but who knows if he got paid or not...based on some people's arguments and speculation about Cam I'd say it's definitely within the realm of possibility.


----------



## garnede (Dec 6, 2010)

justmejeff said:


> While I am a UGA fan for life, the truth here is that the NCAA cant "prove" that Cam himself was involved in this. Did Cam know what his dad was doing? more than likely he did. Did his dad break an NCAA rule? Absolutely. My only question here....how is this any different than the Reggie Bush issue a few years ago? I 100% can see Auburns view of this. Their University has done nothing wrong in this deal.



Reggie bush's parents accepted money from an agent.  The coaches knew about the change in lifestyle for reggie's parents and one of the coaches actualy talked with the agent about the parents getting money.  Reggie saw the change of life style for his parents.

Cam's dad did not receive money, just requested it.  Cam did not attend the instution that his dad requested money from.  There was no change in lifestyle for Cam's parents for Cam or Auburn's coaches to see because no money changed hands.



Bow Only said:


> I actually like Lattimore, he's talented and very mature for his age.  He'll be some kind of back by the time he's a senior.



I doubt he will ever become a senior playing football.  With how often running backs get hurt, as long as Lattimore has a decent junior season, he will go pro after his junior year.


----------

